# Abnormally light periods after stopping pill :( Anyone else?



## Mitchi

So I came off the pill in June, and whilst I've been having pretty regular periods (28 days to 31 days) they have become really really light - only 2-3 days and hardly enough for a tampon (sorry for tmi!). Today is the start of month 6 period and its no different. I had 5 day periods whilst on the pill which were heavy and then progressively lighter as the week went on. Been on the pill for 12 years so I dont overly remember what they were like before the pill, but think they were on the heavy side as opposed to the light. ANyone had the same experience? Its really getting me down now, as it just doesnt seem right (and I'm 33 and stressing that I cant have children now). ANyone conceived with periods like this? Also I have yet to get pos on opk sticks, which stresses me out even more :(

xx


----------



## sg0720

yes i have experienced that and i thought i was pregnant before but my doctor said it was normal to have light periods because being on the pill will do that to you or not give u a period at all...hope this puts your mind at ease at lease a little


----------



## Mitchi

Thanks for your reply!
Ive heard that going on the pill can make your periods lighter (and a reason to go on the pill), but didnt think that coming off it could cause them to be lighter! I was hoping it was just the pill getting out of my system for the first 3-4 months, but its now 6 months on and starting to thing I may have a problem. So frustrating!! :sad2: 
How long have you been off the pill? Have they sorted themselves out at all for you?


----------



## eegrl

I went off the pill in August and just had my first period (with the help of Provera), it was very light. I also just met with my doctor for a follow up and had low estrogen. She put me on Clomid to help me ovulate and said that it usually also causes a thickening of the uterine lining. She said that she didn't think I would ovulate on my own and that even if I did there wouldn't be enough tissue for the fertilized egg to implant. I would contact a doctor and get an appointment, and then I would push the issue until they did some lab work and got you some medication to help.

:hugs:There is help out there! You just have to go get it! :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

i started in june and got off in august. and its been a few months but like i have said i think that had something to do with my cycles being the same for 2 months...i hope it continues or i get a BFP


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I stopped taking the pill as soon as we decided to start TTC and my periods returned straight away and have been regular since (well 28-30 days) and every single one has been really light and only lasting 2 days (quite light flow), maybe 3 at the most which is usually just spotting.
Apparently its nothing to worry about at all and seems pretty common for those who stopped taking the pill.


----------



## moter98

I also stopped taking the pill in June. I had been taking it for about 1 1/2 years, after I had DS #1. Before that, I had been on the pill for about 12 years. The first time I stopped taking the pill with DS#1 my periods came back just the same as before I ever started taking the pill, very heavy and PAINFUL, debilitating cramps. This time though, I have been regular, but lighter flow and no cramps.......until this month. Just today actually, I started AF full force. This feels like the first "real" period I've had since off the pill as far as how they have been in the past when not taking the pill. That's actually the reason I started taking it in the first place! This is my 8th cycle since stopping the pill, so it looks like that's how long it took me to get back to regular. However, I have been using opk's and getting positives, though no sustained pregnancy yet. Are you only taking the opk's once per day? If so you could be missing your surge as a surge can last anywhere from 12-24 hours so if you only test once a day and your surge is only 12 hours you would never get a + opk. Also, if you want to confirm that you O you should start temping. This will confirm O by a temp rise after you O. Hope this helps and good luck to you.


----------

